#  Krankheiten >   Wahnsinnige Angst vor Darmspiegelung >

## Crazykeks

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe seit meiner Zivildienstzeit in der Endoskopie eines Krankenhauses eine wahnsinnige Abneigung gegen Darmspiegelungen. 
Leider vermutet mein hausarzt bei mir aufgrund von sehr hellem Stuhl und häufigerem Durchfall eine Entzündung im Darm und will dies ausgerechnet durch eine Spiegelung abklären. 
Es mag sich albern anhören, aber seit meiner Zivizeit habe ich wahnsinnige Angst vor einer Darmspiegelung. Ich habe gesehen wie die Patienten trotz Dormicum geheult und gewinselt haben vor Schmerzen. Diese sogenannte Schlummerspritze sorgt aber doch nur dafür das der Patient sich nachher nicht wirklich an die Schmerzen erinnern kann. 
Ich kann auf keinen Fall eine Darmspiegelung machen lassen. Meine Fragen jetzt; gibt es zuverlässige Alternativen? Kann man nicht erstmal was anderes probieren? Ist bei solchen Symptomen eine Spiegelung überhaupt zwingend nötig? Oder aber wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht, kann man die Darmspiegelung unter Vollnarkose machen lassen? Falls ja, wie finde ich einen Arzt, der das so macht? 
Hört sich wahrscheinlich extrem lächerlich an..aber ich krieg das nicht hin, sowas einfach so machen zu lassen. Die Angst davor ist wirklich riesengroß. Würde das echt schon als Phobie bezeichnen! 
Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht Hilfe oder Tipps geben, wie ich das jetzt am besten angehe? 
Liebe Grüße 
Andi

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo zusammen, 
> ich habe seit meiner Zivildienstzeit in der Endoskopie eines Krankenhauses eine wahnsinnige Abneigung gegen Darmspiegelungen. 
> Leider vermutet mein hausarzt bei mir aufgrund von sehr hellem Stuhl und häufigerem Durchfall eine Entzündung im Darm und will dies ausgerechnet durch eine Spiegelung abklären. 
> Es mag sich albern anhören, aber seit meiner Zivizeit habe ich wahnsinnige Angst vor einer Darmspiegelung. Ich habe gesehen wie die Patienten trotz Dormicum geheult und gewinselt haben vor Schmerzen. *Diese sogenannte Schlummerspritze sorgt aber doch nur dafür das der Patient sich nachher nicht wirklich an die Schmerzen erinnern kann.* 
> Ich kann auf keinen Fall eine Darmspiegelung machen lassen. Meine Fragen jetzt; gibt es zuverlässige Alternativen? Kann man nicht erstmal was anderes probieren? Ist bei solchen Symptomen eine Spiegelung überhaupt zwingend nötig? Oder aber wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht, kann man die Darmspiegelung unter Vollnarkose machen lassen? Falls ja, wie finde ich einen Arzt, der das so macht? 
> Hört sich wahrscheinlich extrem lächerlich an..aber ich krieg das nicht hin, sowas einfach so machen zu lassen. Die Angst davor ist wirklich riesengroß. Würde das echt schon als Phobie bezeichnen! 
> Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht Hilfe oder Tipps geben, wie ich das jetzt am besten angehe? 
> Liebe Grüße 
> Andi

 Warum kannst du nicht...? 
Ich versteh ja das Du Angst davor hast, aber das was du da von dir gibst erinnert mich eher an PANIK/ Phobie! Schreibst du schon selber..... 
Wie du richtig geschrieben hast mit Dormicum erinnerst du dich hinterher nicht mehr daran...  :Smiley:   
Eine Vollnarkose? 
Na ich bitte dich, da gibt schon noch andere Mittelchen um dich ruhig zustellen...   _ Stell dich nicht so an!_ Jammern, lamentieren und wehklagen hilft nicht! 
Überlege mal WARUM du das über dich ergehen lassen sollst..... 
nicht weil der Arzt und sein Personal gerade nichts besseres zutun haben....
sonder weil es um *DEINE* Gesundheit geht.. 
Erkundige dich doch mal im Netz hier ein paar Adressen:  Darmspiegelung 
Barmer  Koloskopie 
....oder dort wo die Spiegelung gemacht werden soll.... 
gruß Schubser

----------


## günni

ich selbst  
hatte im märz sowohl darm- als auch magenspiegelung im hiessigen KH UND EINE GUTE AUSGEWOGENE NARKOSE! 
man gab ja 2 mittel...ein schmerz- und ein schlaf-berugigungsmittel...und dabei kann man eben variieren, z.b. mehr schmerzmittel und weniger schlafmittel, so wars bei mir! 
ich hab nix gespürt! hab zum schluss zugekuckt, bei der "rohrinspektion" 
hab ja auch...nach wie vor, heftige blähungen-durchfälle....es wurde aber NIX "krankhaftes" gefunden...auch meine scilddrüse funzt gut...mglw. "nur" ein reizdarm, bei mir.... 
übrigens...ich teste gerade "FLOHSAMENSCHALEN"....kuck:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indischer_Flohsamen 
Günni

----------


## sony

hallao andi 
sogar mein mann hat eine darmspiegelung geschafft und würde sie jederzeit wieder machen. du kannst eine spritze verlangen, damit du während der spiegelung ziemlig high bist. allerdings darfst du danach nicht auto fahren. 
alles gute

----------


## Maggie

Hi Andi, 
lasse Dir nicht einreden, dass Du jammerst oder zu wehleidig bist. Ne Darmspiegelung ohne Narkose, überhaupt wenn man nen entzündeten Darm oder eventuell ne Stenose hat, kann sehr schmerzhaft sein.
Sag Deinem Arzt, dass Du Angst hast und eine frühere Darmspiegelun höllische Schmerzen bereitet hat.
Ich selber kann die Darmspiegelung auch nur unter sehr starken Narkosemittel machen lassen und es wollte mir früher auch ein Arzt glauben. 
Bei mir geht eine Darmspiegelung nur im Krankenhaus, gut ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich eine entzündliche Darmerkrankung habe und die Ärzte durch meine Stenosen ganz schlecht spiegeln können. 
Also lasse Dich nicht verunsichern, eine Darmspiegelung muss gemacht werden und es gibt viele Ärzte die Verständnis für die Ängste und Schmerzen der Patienten haben.  
@Patientenschubser nicht jeder kann so stark sein wie Du und seinen inneren Schweinehund besiegen *ggg* 
Lieber Gruss Maggie

----------


## Maggie

Wenn die Koloskopie Bauchschmerzen macht
Welche Faktoren - abgesehen von der Fähigkeit des Endoskopikers - beeinflussen, ob eine Koloskopie als schmerzhaft empfunden wird? Dieser Frage ist ein koreanisches Forscherteam anhand von 646 Koloskopien nachgegangen, die allesamt von erfahrenen Ärzten durchgeführt wurden.
Endoskop©Karl Storz GmbH & Co. KG 
Endoskop
©Karl Storz GmbH & Co. KG 
Zehn Minuten vor der Behandlung erhielten die Patienten Midazolam und Meperidin Intravenös; während der Behandlung wurden sie dann mehrfach gefragt, wie unangenehm die Untersuchung sei. Außerdem wurden sie aufgefordert, ihr Schmerzempfinden auf einer Skala einzuordnen. 
So unterschieden die Forscher zwei Gruppen: 304 Patienten erging es während der Koloskopie so gut, dass sie keine Beschwerden äußerten. 342 Patienten hingegen empfanden die Untersuchung als unangenehm und beklagten Schmerzen. 
Es zeigte sich, dass Patienten mit chronisch entzündlichen Darmerkrankungen eher in der zweiten Gruppe zu finden waren. Auch waren dort vor allem Frauen, junge Patienten im Alter von weniger als 40 Jahren und solche mit einem geringen Body Mass Index (Körpergewicht im Verhältnis zur Größe) zu finden. Ein weiterer Faktor, der Schmerzen begünstigte, waren vorangegangene Operationen im Rumpf, Beckenbereich oder Unterleib. Aber auch Probleme beim Vorschieben des Koloskops, eine Vorschiebezeit von mehr als acht Minuten und eine schlechte Darmreinigung in der Vorbereitung für die Untersuchung gingen statistisch mit höheren Schmerzen einher. Zumindest der letztgenannte Punkt kann auch durch die Patienten selbst beeinflusst werden.   
Quelle: 
Park DI, Kim HJ, Park JH, Cho YK, Sohn CI, Jeon WK, Kim BI, Ryu SH, Sung IK.: Factors affecting abdominal pain during colonoscopy. In: Eur J Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2007 Aug;19(8):695-699; Abstract online unter
externhttp://www.eurojgh.com/pt/re/ejgh/abstract.00042737-200708000-00013.htm

----------


## JudithD

Hallo Andi, 
dass Du nach diesen Erfahrungen Angst vor einer Darmspiegelung hast, kann ich sehr gut nachempfinden. Auch bei mir wurde im Krankenhaus eine Magen - und Darmspiegelung gemacht. Wie bekamen dazu eine Beruhigungsspritze und ein Spray gegen Erbrechen beim Schlauchschlucken. 
Ich hatte davor eine Riesenangst, denn auch ich hatte in jüngeren Jahren mal einen richtigen dicken Schlauch schlucken müssen und natürlich ohne jegliche Medizin, um die Magensäure zu bestimmen. Es tat zwar nicht so sehr weh, aber das dicke Ding ging in meine recht kleine Speiseröhre kaum rein. Der Brechreiz war unerträglich.
Im Krankenhaus hat mir dann die Magenspiegelung mit dem Nuckel vorne dran richtig spaß gemacht. So etwas war mir neu und der Schlauch auch dünn und elastisch. So etwas hatten die wohl zur DDR Zeit noch nicht. 
Weil die Magenspiegelung dieses Mal so gut lief, wollte ich dann natürlich auch bei der Darmspiegelung tapfer sein. Doch schon nach den ersten Minuten bat ich um eine Spritze, denn der Schmerz zerriss mir schier den Unterleib, ich litt zu dieser Zeit noch an einer allmählich abheilenden Enddarmentzündung. Also man kann *gesund sein und Darmspiegeln* keinesfalls mit einer *Darmerkrankung und Darmspiegeln* vergleichen. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Weichei oder  s. ä. zu tun!!!! 
Aber auf Grund Deiner Symptome ist es sicher wichtig, diese Darmspiegelung machen zu lassen. Kläre gleich vorher ab, dass dies bei Dir mit Betäubung durchgeführt werden muss.
Liebe Grüße 
JudithD

----------


## Limoncella

Hallo Andi, 
genau wie du hatte ich vor meiner ersten Darmspiegelung sehr große Angst, nun habe ich bereits die 3. hinter mir.
Ich habe überhaupt bichts gespürt, im Gegenteil, als mich die Arzthelferin fragte, na, "wie geht es Ihnen denn?", meinte ich:
" Naja, ich bin halt etwas nervös, so langsam könnten Sie aber mit der Untersuchung mal anfangen!" 
Da meint sie:" Sie sind doch schon längst fertig!" 
Ich hab dann mal klammheimlich hinten getastet, aber nichts bemerkt.
Auch später nicht, als ich zur Toilette musste.
Ich war ein halbes Stündchen angenehm schläfrig, und dann war alles vergessen. 
Also, im Ernst, lieber 3 Darmspiegelungen als einmal Zahnarzt!!! 
Gruß Anni :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## jasmin1234tt

hallo zusammen
ich hab auch demnächst ne darmspieglung und frag nicht wie viel angst ich davor hab das is echt hamma...
wie ich hier so lese hatten ya schon voll viele ne darmspieglung aba ihr seid bestimmt keine 16 oder O.o
ich dreh hier fast durch als die ärztin mir das heute gesagt hat das die blutwerte nicht okay swind ich mein war ya eigentlich klar weil ich schon seid 4 wochen jeden tag durchfall hab ich hab auch schon voll viel dadurch abgenommen weil es bleibt ja nichts mehr im körper wenn es immer sofort wieder raus ist...
wer nett wenn sich ma eina meldet bei mir will ma wissen wie alt ihr ungefähr seid wenn man sowas durchführen läst ...
Hmmm  :Cry: hamma ich könnt schon wieder heulen ich sitz hier schon seid 4 std und kann an nix anderes mehr denken aussa an die scheiss darmspieglung deswegen wollt ich das hier mal ein bischen los werden...
ich hab auch wahnsinige angst weil mein koseng der hat irgenteine darmentzündung und muss sein leben lang kortison (weiss nicht wies geschrieben wird)schlucken und der is von dem zeug voll aufgegangen der sieht aus wie ein ballong und jetzt hab ich angst das das bei mir das gleich ist ...
naja meldet euch ma bitte ja 
danke 
jasmin

----------


## lucy230279

hallo jasmin, 
du brauchst keine Angst haben. Eine Darmspiegelung ist sicherlich nicht angenehm, aber auch nicht dramatisch. Wenn es dir solche Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, dann lass dich unter Narkose setzen, dann bekommst du es überhaupt nicht mit. 
Was deinen Cousin betrifft: dass er so schwer krank ist, das tut mir leid, aber das heißt nicht, dass du das selbe hast. Warte doch erstmal die Ergebnisse ab und mach dich nicht schon vorher fertig. Dass die Blutwerte nicht in Ordnung sind, kann viele Ursachen haben. 
Ich würde dich bitten, dass du nicht weiterhin in deinem Slang schreibst, denn es ist nur schwer zu verstehen. 
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, kannst du dich jederzeit an uns wenden. Dafür sind wir ja alle da. 
Also, Kopf hoch. das wird schon alles gutgehen.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Also ich bin jetzt 26 hatte erst eine im April da war ich noch 25 und eine vor drei Jahren, da war ich 22.  
Ich hatte auch jedes Mal Angst. Auch diesmal. Obwohl jetzt finde ich es überhaupt nicht mehr schlimm.  
Vollnarkose würde ich mir wegen dem keine geben lassen. 
Das Schlimmste war für mich, das Zeugs zu trinken. Aber da hab ich auch super tolle Lösung gefunden. Also die wäre: Ich habe mir immer ein Glas mit dem Getränk voll gemacht, auf dem Tisch gestellt. Neben den Glas noch ein Glas mit purem Sirup und einen Löffel drinnen. Den Löffel habe ich ganz eingetunkt und dann habe ich das Getränk ex runter geleert und kaum geschluckt, gleich den Löffel der im Sirup eingetunkt war in den Mund gesteckt, dass der Geschmack gleich wieder weg war. 
Das habe ich mir dann so eingeteilt, dass ich rechtzeitig bis zu dieser Zeit, wie die Schwestern vorgaben, fertig war. Ich hab sogar alles getrunken. brav gell. Denn wenn der Darm schon schön gereinigt ist, das sieht man dann beim Stuhlgang, dann braucht man oft gar nicht alles auszutrinken. Und für die Untersuchung habe ich mir was spritzen lassen, dann weiß man danach gar nichts mehr. Glaub mir, ist wirklich so. Hab es erst wieder erlebt.  
Und übrigens habe ich auch eine Kolitis und muss nicht ständig Kortison nehmen. Sicherlich habe ich es nicht so schwer wie dein Cousin, oder er hat was anderes. Aber darüber würde ich mir wirklich noch keine Gedanken machen.   
  Also halt die Ohren steif. Erst vor der letzten Untersuchung hatte ich auch so eine Panik und mir sind sogar die Tränen gekommen. Aber jetzt lache ich darüber.

----------


## mikeee

Hallo Leute, 
ich hatte heute meine erste Darmspiegelung
und hab die letzten Tage hier im Forum bischen gelesen, und möchte so auch meine Erfahrung den Leuten zur Verfügung stellen. 
Also vorneweg ich hab eine Darmspiegelung OHNE Narkose etc durchführen lassen.
Ich hatte mit dem Arzt gesprochen und der meinte das über 80% der Patienten keine Narkose nehmen...
Probieren wirs aus dachte ich und es stellte sich herraus mehr als das Gefühl wie wenn man Blähungen hat is es nicht !!! Das unangenehmste Gefühl dabei ist nur die kurze Einführung in den Anus das ist kurzzeitig komisch mehr auch nicht... 
nach 15 Minuten fertig gewesen und wieder heimgegangen... 
Ich schreibe das hier damit ich dem einen oder anderen die Angst vor einer Darmspiegelung nehmen kann oder hoffentlich wenigstens etwas lindern kann. 
Es ist wirklich überhaupt nicht schlimm !!!!!!!!!  
Kein Grund sich Sorgen zu machen oder Angst zuhaben... ehrlich :s_thumbup:

----------


## Maggie

Hi mikeee, 
ich würde sagen, so ne Darmspiegelung empfindet jeder Mensch anders.
Ich hatte schon mehrere Spiegelungen und ohne Betäubung würde ich so etwas nicht mehr machen lassen.
Wenn man eh schon Bauchschmerzen hat und eventuell eine Entzündung im Darm, ist das nicht so schmerzlos wie Du das beschreibst.
Hatte früher auch Spiegelungen ohne Betäubung und da kamen die Ärzte nie weit, seit ich die Spiegelungen im KKH durchführen lasse ist das ne feine Sache, man bekommt nichts mit.
Leider hatte ich bisher immer danach tierische Schmerzen und konnte sogar nach meiner letzten Spiegelung kam noch laufen. Aber das war wohl auch kein Wunder da ich im Darm Verwachsungen und Entzündungen habe. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Luna08

Ich kann Dir nur zustimmen, Maggie. Fakt ist doch, daß jeder Mensch eine solche Untersuchung anders empfindet. Diejenigen, die fast gar nichts spüren und alles als „überhaupt nicht so schlimm“ beschreiben, kann man nur beglückwünschen. Mir geht es bei einer Magenspiegelung, die ich bei Bewusstsein mit Interesse auch gerne miterlebe, ebenfalls so. Eine Darmspiegelung dagegen ist bei mir die Hölle. Hier geht es nicht um „Schmerzen aushalten“, was immer irgendwie über einen gewissen Zeitraum möglich ist. Ich mußte mich bei einer Koloskopie ohne Schlafmittel aber vor Schmerzen krümmen, lauthals Schreien, was eigentlich gar nicht meinem Naturell entspricht. Es bedarf schon einiges, bis ich so aus mir heraus gehe ;-) Was ich damit sagen will - derjenige, der keine Schmerz empfindet, muß auch denjenigen verstehen, der arge Schmerzen hat und umgekehrt. Ich hatte wie gesagt eine Magenspiegelung ohne Schlafmittel und derer zwei mit. Weil ich nun bei den Untersuchungen mit Schlafmittel diese als absolut angenehm empfunden habe, hätte ich mir vielleicht auch eine Koloskopie mit Schlafmittel vorstellen können. Doch ich denke, ich gehöre zu den Kandidaten, die die Schmerzen im Unterbewusstsein miterleben und das kann ich mir auf keinen Fall geben. Deshalb bleibt auch für mich wohl nur die Vollnarkose, mit dem Restrisiko, nicht mehr aufzuwachen. Doch lieber das, als durch die Hölle zu gehen. Wer es nicht erlebt hat, kann das natürlich nicht nachvollziehen … 
Maggie, wo hast Du das machen lassen? Ich nehme an, das ist nur in einem KH möglich?

----------


## Maggie

Hi Luna, 
das ist keine richtige Vollnarkose die einem verpasst wird, wenn es einem auch so vorkommt. Bei der letzten Spiegelung waren es 2mg Dormicum und 500mg Propofol, fast das Doppelte wie bei der vorletzten Spiegelung.
Denke nicht, dass bei einer solchen Medikation das Risiko besteht dass man nicht mehr aufwacht!?!?
Bei mir ist eine Spiegelung nur im KKH möglich. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Luna08

Danke Maggie! Dann weiß ich ja Bescheid. Unter 2mg bzw. 500mg geht dann bei mir gar nichts  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße
Luna

----------


## claugo

Hallo! 
Ich bekomme morgen eine Magen und Darmspiegelung. Ich habe wahnsinnige Angst. Magenspiegelungen habe ich schon 8 hinter mir. Aber Darmspiegelung noch nicht. Ich habe Angst, die finden was. Hatte schwarzen stuhl und immer schon mal Krämpfe. Heute muss ich ja das Clean prepp trinken. Igitt. Ich kotz gleich. Und ich muss noch 1 1/2 Liter. Ich renn nur noch zum Klo. Hätte ich es nur schon hinter mir.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo claugo, 
finde Deine Angst durchaus verständlich. Sowohl vor der Untersuchung, als auch dem möglichen Ergebnis. Wie Du vielleicht schon gelesen hast, reichen die Erfahrungsberichte von schmerzlos bis sehr schmerzhaft. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du zur schmerzlosen Gruppe gehörst. Bezüglich Ergebnis drücke ich Dir auch die Daumen, dass man eine "harmlose" Erklärung für die von Dir beschriebenen Symptome findet. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo claugo, 
meine Daumen sind gedrückt. Hoffe mit Dir auf schmerzlose Untersuchung und gutes Ergebnis. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## claugo

Hi! 
Vielen Dank fürs Daumendrücken. Das hat geholfen. Von der Untersuchung habe rein gar nichts mitbekommen. Und das Ergebnis war negativ. Alles in Ordnung. Noch nichtmal ein Polyp. Ich habe denen gesagt, sie sollen mich zu dopen. Sie haben mir erklärt, erst Magenspiegelung, dann Bett umdrehen und Apparate tauschen und dann Darmspiegelung. Um das Bett zu drehen, mussten sie es auf den Flur schieben, halb in ein anderes Zimmer und dann wieder rein. Habe ich nicht mitbekommen. Ich habe nur mitgekriegt, daß die Schwester das Schlafmittel spritzte und der Arzt sich Handschuhe anzog. War auch noch ein gutaussehender blonder Hühne. Wie peinlich....Dann war ich weg. Ich wurde wach als sie mich in ein anderes Zimmer schoben. Ich hab gefragt, ob alles in Ordnung ist. DieSchwester sagte, wäre alles super und ich solle richtig wachwerden. Dann käme mein Doc. Sie sagte, ich wäre mal kurz wachgeworden und hätte sie angeguckt und dann war ich wieder weg. WEiss ich nicht mehr. Ich würde es sofort wieder machen. Super keine Schmerzen. Nur das Abführen vorhher. I bah. Und ich habe die Narkose nicht so gut vertragen. Mir war schlecht und habe zwei mal gebrochen. Aber dann ging es mir wieder super. Und ich kann es nicht glauben. So viel Angst gehabt. Liebe Leute, die es noch vor sich haben: Zu dopen lassen. Dann ist alles toll.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hi Claugo,  
freue mich das alles so gut geklappt hat. Freue mich auch über Dein Ergebnis. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Hajo1

Ich bin froh, dass die vorsorgende Koloskopie nur alle fünf Jahre erforderlich ist...
Aber immer mit Narkose. Kann man auch gleich die Magenspiegelung mitmachen lassen.
Ansonsten bin ich auch ein großer "Schisser", aber mit der Zeit ist einem ein richtiges Ergebnis wichtiger als die Prozedur. Alles geht irgendwie vorüber...

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ja eine Magenspiegelung kann man gleich mitmachen lassen.  
Hatte ich schon zweimal

----------


## Selest

hallo hajo1 , 
wo gibt es eine koloskopie mit narkose  :Huh?: 
ich habe eine koloskopie am 21.11.2008 machen lassen und bin 4x gespritzt worden ,weil ich wahnsinnige schmerzen hatte wärend der untersuchung, die aber leider nicht gewirkt haben .... nun soll ich zur magenspiegelung , doch nach der prozedur ist mir alles vergangen.
wer kann mir weiter helfen  :Huh?:  :shy_5new: 
wohne in der nähe von offenburg oder aber auch freiburg ist möglich.
liebe grüsse selest

----------


## Lena

In 2 Tagen habe ich meine 1.Darmspiegelung geschafft-hoffentlich.Heute darf ich noch normal essen,ab morgen sieht es dann anders aus.Angst habe ich auf jeden Fall.1.vor dem Hunger den ich bekommen werde,man darf ja immerhin am Tag zuvor nur trinken und 2. vor dem abführen-muss doch eine Höllenqual sein.Wie gesagt,heute ist Mo und am Mi bin ih dran-das 1.Mal.ich werde euch berichten wie es wahr.Lena

----------


## sun

Hallo!  
also ich habe einen Tag vorher immer noch was gegessen, muss ja dann eh wieder raus. 
Meistens bekam ich abends dann halt nur noch Suppe. Beim erstenmal hatte ich aber auch die Angst, dass ich Hunger bekommen würde. Und da ich Mittags nicht  viel gegessen habe. Bin ich als ich ins Zimmer kam und die Flaschen am Tisch stehen sah, eigentlich war Essenzeit, schnell umgedreht. Bin schnell in den Kiosk und hab mir noch eine Wurstsemmel geholt.  
Beim ersten Mal, war es mir alles viel zu viel. Vor Panik aber, nicht sonst. Mir kullerten die Tränen runter, vor jedem Schluck von diesem Zeugs. Jetzt hatte ich schon drei und es war alles nicht so schlimm, wie es immer erzählt wird.  
Einen Tipp habe ich. Das trinken, war für mich immer am schlimmsten.  
Ich mache es nun immer so.  
Ich stelle mir zwei kleine Gläser hin. In einem das Zeugs da und im anderen halb voll mit purem Sirup und einem Teelöfel drinnen. Dann trinke ich einem so ein Glas mit diesem Zeugs da runter und währen dem schlucken, bevor der Geschmack eintritt stecke ich dann den Teelöfel der im Sirup steckte und voll damit ist schnell in den Mund. Zum Geschmack neutralisieren. Hat mir bis jetzt immer total geholfen.  
Anscheinend gibt es schon verschiedene Arten für die Vorbereitung. Also ich hab gehört, dass manche nur noch eine Flasche trinken mussten und dafür dann noch zwei Liter Tee oder Wasser.  
Auch gibt es wohl schon dieses Zeugs mit Geschmack.  
Ich hatte immer diese Varianten mit drei Liter trinken.  
Dann hatte ich drei Liter von diesem Zeugs zu trinken. Und beim letzten Mal, musste ich vor diesen drei Liter noch so ein kleines Fläschen eine halbe Stunde vorher trinken, wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das total salzig. boaaahhhh.  
Wünsche dir gutes gelingen.

----------


## magic

Ich muss nachher zur Darmspiegelung und hab ja auch ein wenig bammel muss ich gestehen. 
Meine Vorbereitung geht schon seit 2 Tagen, musste aber irgendwie nicht so viel ekeliges Zeug trinken, vorgestern durfte ich schon nur Brühe essen, abends musste ich 3 Tabletten nehmen.
Gestern musste ich 3 mal Magnesiumsulfat trinken, ansonsten nur sehr viel Wasser oder Tee. 
Essen durfte ich nur Brühe bis gestern Mittag, ab abends nichts mehr.
Heute darf ich auch schon den ganzen Tag nur trinken. 
Ich lese das ihr gar nicht so eine lange vorbereitungszeit hattet, oder irre ich mich?

----------


## kleine-seli

halli hallo, 
sag einfach bescheid, dass du angst hast! Und lass dir nicht einreden das du jammerst oder sonst was! Finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gemein! Es ist doch völlig normal und ok wenn man Angst hat! Ich hätte an deiner Stelle auch Angst! 
viele liebe grüße seli

----------


## Kojote

Hy Andy,
ich hatte gestern meine 4. Spiegelung und kann dir nur sagen, dass ich es immmer ohne Betäubung gemacht habe. Du brauchst nur einen Arzt deines Vertauens. 
Hör dich um und solltest du einen guten gefunden haben, dann glaub, mir es ist alles nicht so schlimm wie es von einigen Leuten gemacht wird. 
Wünsche dir alles gute und Kopf hoch. :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Niny

Moin,  
so bei mir wurde vor genau 3 Stunden eine Darmspiegelung gemacht und ich merke nichts mehr. 
Du kannst So nakotisiert werden, dass du wirklich gar nichts merkst! Du liegst da auf der Pritsche, bekommst die Betäubung und wachst danach als wenn nichts gewesen wäre im Aufwachraum auf. Ist wirklich nicht schlimm, weil du einfach wirklich rein gar nichts merkst!
SO: das einzig unangenehme ist das Abführmittel, welches du vorab nehmen musst. Aber auch hier: ruhig bleiben. mir haben sie schlimme Nebenwirkungen wie Überlkeit, Schwindelgefühl, Poaua vorhergesagt und was war, ich hatte gar nichts!!! Natürlich schmeckt das Zeug furchtbar, aber da muss man halt durch! 
Lass die Darmspiegelung machen, bei mir haben sie heute colitis ulcerosa festgestellt, zum glück in einer leichten Form- was natürlich daran liegt, dass ich die Spiegelung so früh wie möglich gemacht habe. Und so wie meine Ärtzte mir das gesagt haben, is diese und andere Darnentzündungen nur durch eine Endoskopie festzustellen! 
Also trau dich, danach is man erleichtert und wie du siehst ich sitzt jetzt schon wieder am PC, hab meine erste Zigarette geschmöckert und mich hier angemeldet um dir die Angst zu nehmen! 
Also los 
in diesem Sinne: Do IT  :Zwinker:  
Grüße
Niny

----------


## ikedi

Hallo zusammen, 
diese ungeliebte Darmspiegelung habe ich nun auch hinter mich gebracht, stationär,
ich bin am Sonntag von 9  bis 18 Uhr auf dem Klostuhl gehockt, dann durfte ich mich hinlegen, am folgenden Tag das gleiche nochmal vom 9 bis 13 Uhr, in der Zeit habe ich 8 Flaschen Oralav getrunken, eklig. 
Von der Darmspiegelung selber habe ich nichts mitbekommen, nach einer Stunde  erwachte ich und das Spiegelgerät  hat die letzten Zentimeter  passiert  im Darmausgang.  Interessant  das Innere zu sehen.  Vor Jahren habe ich die Darmspiegelung  schon mal  abgesagt weil ich Angst davor hatte, und  ich mache sie auch nicht mehr  ohne  Grund, alles war im grünen Bereich zu meinem Glück.
Gesunde Grüße
ikedi

----------


## Helmut2606

Hallo, 
ich hatte gestern meine erste Darmspiegelung. Zunächst mußte ich am Vortag 2 Liter trinken (1 Liter von diesem Piulver plus 1 Liter Wasser). Das ging noch ganz gut. Dann am sehr fühen Morgfen noch einmal das Gleiche. Das war dann schon etwas schwieriger, weil man randvoll ist und das Zeug zum Schluss einem widersteht. Aber ich hab es getrunken. Einen kleinen Rest habe ich verweigert  :Zwinker: . 
Als ich die Hose auszog und mich auf den Behandlungstisch legte, wäre ich schon gerne aufgestanden und abgehauen. Ist wohl normal, dass man sich ängstigt. Wie immer, wenn man Neuland betritt.
Die Spiegelung verlief sehr unkompliziert und ich habe sie verschlafen (Beruhigungsmittel plus leichts Schlafmittel). Also ich habe davon nichts mitbekommen und auch nachher keine Schmerzen gehabt. Habe mich schnell erholt und wenig Blähungen gehabt.
Viel wichtiger war, dass man einen Polypen fand und entfernt hat, der mir nach Aussage des Arztes in wenigen Jahre ernsthafte Probleme, also Darmkrebs, gemacht hätte.  Insgesamt also zum richtigen Zeitpunkt durchgeführt und für alle in meinem Alter dringend zu empfehlen.
Also nur Mut!!
Viele Grüße
Helmut :s_thumbup:

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
@ikedi, wie lange dauert bei euch eine Darmspiegelung, oder wurdest du schon viel früher sediert? Also diese Spritze bekommen?  
@Helmut das freut mich das du garnicht mit bekommen hast. Die Methode die du da hattest zum trinken, dies gibt es bei uns hier jetzt auch. Früher waren die Mittelchen zum trinken noch eckeliger.  
Habe meine nächste Darmspiegelung am 3. Aug. Die letzte hatte ich im Mai und im April oder war es Ende März hatte ich auch eine. Die letzte wurde ganz ohne Spritze gemacht. War nicht schlimm. Nur etwas komisch. Links drehen, rechts drehen, auf den Bauch drehen, dann drückt eine Schwester den Bauch nach rechts und ich gleichzeit nach links, weil der Arzt nicht um die Kurve kam. Dafür hat er meinen Darm dann schön entlastet, er hat alles schön abgesaugt, die Luft etc.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Du machst die Darmspiegelung im Krankenhaus? 
Die Spritze bekommst du über den Venenweg direkt in die Vene gespritzt. 
Sei nicht besorgt, man merkt wirklich nichts. Kenne schon soviele die eine machen gelassen habe.  
Sag es vor der Untersuchung dem Arzt, dass du so Angst hast. Meine Nichte wurde gleich die Spritze gegeben bevor sie in diesem Raum kam, weil sie so Angst hatt und wusste danach garnichts mehr. Sie rief mich sogar an und bat mich um eine Wurstsemmel, weil sie so Hunger hätte. War auch im KH, wartete aber noch ein WEilchen bis ich ihr die Semmel gebracht habe. Sie wußte es garnicht, dass sie mich angerufen hatte. Das dachte ich mir schon, deshalb kam ich erst später

----------


## vero41

Nein Bekomme es Ambulant gemacht. Die wollten ja das ich 6 Wochen warte und dann erst nochmal die Tumormarker mache aber, wer kann sowas 6 Wochen durch halten zudem , ich geschädigt bin von der ganzen Krebsgeschichte. Werde dem Doc beim Vorgespräch schon sagen das ich angst habe. Hoffe bekomme auch direkt die ergebnisse ? 
Ich danke dir für deine Antwort  :Zwinker:  
Lieben Gruss Vero

----------


## Anroka

Hallo Vero 41,
hey mach dich nicht verrückt. Erst mal heissen erhöhte Darmwerte nicht gleich Krebs. Um aber die genaue Ursache der Werte zu ermitteln ist es leider wichtig eine Darmspiegelung zu machen. Normaler Weise ist die Spiegelung durch vorherige Einnahme eines starken Beruhigungsmittels und eines Schmerzmittels schmerzlos. Ein offenes Gespräch mit dem Arzt ist insoweit ratsam, dass er die Medikation dementsprechend verabreicht. Dann merkst du nichts. Wenn du wieder einigermaßen denken kannst ist alles lang vorbei.  :Smiley: 
Ich muß regelmäßig eine Darmspiegelung machen, weil ich Morbus crohn habe. Einmal konnte ich sogar die Sache verfolgen und habe tatsächlich die entzündete Stelle gesehen ( war wohl zu wenig Droge, hat man mir aber nicht geglaubt). Doch Schmerzen hatte ich nie dabei. Am schlimmsten finde ich dieses literweise Trinken von einem widerlichen Zeugs und das Gerenne zur Toilette. :Smiley: 
Also, Kopf hoch! Wie schon geschrieben, erhöhte Werte bedeuten nicht gleich das Schlimmste. Wenn du die Prozedur hinter dir hast lachst du über die Angst, die dir schlaflose Nächte bereitet hat. Außerdem weißt du dann woran du bist und da du verständlicher Weise eine riesen Panik davor hast auch an Krebs zu erkranken, ist es meiner Meinung nach ganz wichtig, dass du im Bilde bist. Meinst du nicht auch?

----------


## vero41

Hallo Anroka,  danke dir für´s Mut machen .  Stimmt habe richtig schiess aber egal da gehe ich durch das habe ich mir vorgenommen.  Wenn ich an die Untersuchung denke habe ich richtiges Herzrasen. Werde am 16.07 bei dem Vorgespräch dem Arzt auch meine ängste sagen damit er sich einstellen kann. Ich lasse es bei einem Internisten machen.  Hätte sonst warten müssen und 6 Wochen neee das hätten meine Nerven nicht mit gemacht.  Natürlich sage ich Bescheid  wenn ich es hinter mir habe. Bekommt man die ergebnisse eigentlich sofort?   Liebe Grüße   Vero

----------


## Nane

Hi vero!
Zu deiner Frage: Ich habe auch schon eine Darmspiegelung hinter mir, auch so wie du, ambulant, und der Internist hat mir, nachdem ich eine Weile im Aufwachraum gelegen habe und wieder klar denken konnte, auch die Ergebnisse mitgeteilt. Ich denke nicht, dass es bei dir anders sein wird. Ich mein, die sehen ja nicht erst in zwei Wochen, ob etwas auf dem Bildschirm zu erkennen war  :Zwinker: 
Wird alles halb so schlimm wie es im ersten Moment vielleicht auf dich wirkt  :Zwinker:  
Viele liebe Grüße!
Nane

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Hallo Vero, 
ich habe lange in einer Praxis mitgearbeitet, in der auch Endoskopien durch geführt wurden. Alle Patienten waren vorher aufgeregt und alle danach sehr entspannt. Dort kamen viel Patienten mit CED, die reglmäßige Koloskopien benötigen hin. Und auch zum Teil von etwas weiter weg, weil sie so zufrieden waren. 
In der Regel erhält man eine Prä- und Begleitmedikation, so dass man die Untersuchung relativ entspannt und schmerzfrei übersteht.
Normalerweise findet ein Vor- und ein Nachgespräch statt, dabei wird der makroskopische  Sichtbefund schon erörtert. Nach 10 bis 14 Tagen liegen die histologischen Ergebnisse der Biopsien vor. 
Bei der Vorbereitung am Tag vor der Untersuchung nimmt man ein Abführmittel (Moviprep oder Prepacol oder ähnliche Medikamente) ein , fastet und trinkt viel - das ist das anstrengenste an der Sache. Bei Problemem am Abführtag sollte man die Praxis anrufen und klären was einem Unklar ist.
Wichtig ist nicht zu schnell zu trinken (ca 500 ml /30 Minuten maximale Trinkgeschwindigkeit). 
Ist nur "halb so schlimm". 
Das klappt schon!

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Hi Vero, 
gibt es was Neues? Wie war dein Gespräch beim Internisten/Gastroenterologen denn?

----------


## sun

Dann drück ich dir fest die Daumen für die Untersuchung, wirst sehen ist nicht so schlimm.  
Ich war nun schon so oft im KH und habe dadurch soviel Patienten getroffen die eine Colo hatten und fast alle haben garnichts mit bekommen, die waren erschrocken das es schon vorbei ist. Und andere wissen nur wenig, fast garnichts nichts schlimmes.  
Und ich hatte letztens garkeine Spritze und ging wirklich auch gut. Wirklich. Das trinken ist viel viel schlimmer. Wirst sehen, im nachhinein wirst du darüber lachen.  
Ich habe am 3. Aug wieder das Vergnügen :Grin:

----------


## vero41

Na das Trinken habe ich nun morgen vor mir bin in andert halb stunden durch. soll alle 10 minuten 200 ml trinken   :/  ich werde euch bescheid sagen wie es war loool 
dann melde ich mich nach dem eingriff die sagten ich darf morgens noch kaffee trinken und mein kippchen rauchen  wenigstens erwas ,)

----------


## sun

ma siehste jetzt ist alles vorbei.  
Wie ich gesagt habe, das trinken ist viel schlimmer als die Untersuchung selber 
ich habe es noch vor mir 
Was kam raus, Entzündung`?  
Warum musste du eigentlich eine machen

----------


## vero41

Meine Eltern und alle Verwanten sind an Krebs gestorben meine Schwester hat mit 47 krebs. Lass Tumormarker machen aus Angst was aber so wie mir viele hier sagten absulut falsch ist machen. Die waren im Darm erhöht. Ich hatte garnichts stellte sich raus nicht mal eine Entzündung. Kann durch Rauchen erhöht sein. Na dann drücke ich dir jetzt die Daumen und keine Angst looool ist nicht schlimm. Hi hihihi   Warum musst du sie so oft machen lassen??

----------


## sun

Ich habe einen schweren zurzeit akuten, aktiven Crohn und da bei mir die Entzündungswerte nicht immer eindeutig sind beim Crohn, müssen anhand Coloskopien die Therapieverläufe kontrolliert werden.

----------


## vero41

ich drücke dir am 03 die daumen  :Sad:

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Prima, dass alles gut geklappt hat Vero  :s_thumbup:

----------


## vero41

Huhu Silke, ja bin auch total happy

----------


## resischatzi

Hallo, 
Du musst überhaupt keine Angst vor Darmspiegelung haben.
1. Bekommst Du eine kleine Betäubung!
2. Spürst Du nichts, wachst auf und alles ist vorbei.
    Ich bin aufgewacht und war auch schon wieder angekleidet.
Das Schlimmste von der Darmspiegelung ist am Tag vorher, wenn Du das Mittel zur
Entleerung einnehmen mußt.
Also Mut!!!! :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## vero41

ich habe seit ich hier diese Menschen kennen gelernt habe keine Angst mehr. Alle hatten recht und ich würde es wieder machen lassen.   ne Magenspiegelung geht sicherlich auch so ab oder? Wäre das nächste was ich machen lassen muss mal zur Kontrolle.

----------


## sun

bei uns kann man die magen und Darmspiegelung zusammen machen lassen. In einem Durchgang

----------


## vero41

Hallo Sun, 
wie ist es dir gestern ergangen?? Hoffe war alles ok?
L.G   Vero

----------


## sun

Hallo Vero! 
Ich hab abgesagt  :shy_5new:  
Nein, aber nicht was du jetzt denkst. Ne ne. Ich hatte noch soviel zu tun, dann noch einen Nerv hinten im Kreuz eingeklemmt, ist immer noch so. Und habe packen müssen, kann kaum den Fuß anheben, weil morgen geht es für 29 Tage in die Reha.  
Also komme ich am 2.Sept wieder, aber dann am 3. sept hab ich dann die Colo. Jetzt denkst du dir sicher warum immer so knapp. Ganz einfach, ich hab immer das Glück das sonst der Doc im Urlaub ist. Also letzte Woche war er im Urlaub und vorher hatte ich noch das Kortison. Dann ist er wohl noch die Woche Anfang Sept hier und ab 7. Sept wieder im Urlaub und da ich dann am 14. Sept stationär in die Klinik muss, nicht hier bei uns im KH sondern weiter weg. Wegen der Blasenschrittmacher OP, muss es nun wieder so knapp sein. Weil nach der Op geht es nicht gleich.Dann nochmal op dann ist schon Okt. Nov. und das wäre zu spät. 
Jetzt wäre mir recht, wenn es schon vorbei wäre.

----------


## vero41

Huhu Sun, 
blödsinn denke nicht schlecht nur weil du abgesagt hast,habe ja den hinter grund gelesen und kann es verstehen.  Ich wünsche dir das du den ganzen rotz mal los wirst. ich fahre auch weg bis zum 7 sep in urlaub nach sizilien zu meinen schwiegereltern. Weiss noch nicht ob am 13 oder 14 August,alsoooo nicht denken habe dich vergessen ok.   gruss vero ;-)

----------


## Ismini

Hallo Vero, 
ich war gerade heute zu einer Magenspiegelung. Habe mir eine Spritze geben lassen und "sanft" geschlummert. Ging alles prima über die Bühne...  :s_rose_for_u_cut: dann ahbe ich noch ein paar Stunden zuhause geschlafen und jetzt bin ich wieder voll okay. 
Hallo Sun...dir alles Gute für die Reha :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## vero41

Hallo Ismini,
Allso das selbe wie bei der darm das man wach ist aber nichts mit bekommt? Ok dann werde ich das mal nach meinem urlaub in angriff nehmen danke ciao

----------


## Sprotte

Hallo,
ich bin eben gerade auf der Suche nach Info`s zur Darmspieglung auf euch gestoßen.
Ein Neuling darin bin ich nicht, eine hatte ich bereits, dabei wurde ein Polyp entfernt u. eine chronische Darmentzündung fest gestellt.
Jetzt steht am kommenden Mo. eine Kontrolle an.
Ich habe panische Angst, da ich beim letzten Mal trotz Schlummermittel wahnsinnige Schmerzen hatte. Geburtswehen sind gold dagegen. 
Da ich auf Grund div. Umstände den Termin verschieben wollte, ist hier der Krieg ausgebrochen. Die Umstände, mein Partner hat Urlaub, macht einen Rauchentzug. Seit 4 Tagen hockt er im Schlafzimmer vorm Rechner. Wir haben ein ADHS krankes Kind, ich kriege keinen Urlaub, habe einen sehr körperlich belasstenden Job. Unser Kind hat heute einen Schwimmkurs angefangen, dieses noch hinzu kommend, dieser findet 4 mal die Woche in den Ferien  statt.
Nun gehe ich morgens zur Arbeit, hetze um früh Feierabend zu haben, damit ich zum Schwimmkurs kann. Zu Hause habe ich ebenfalls alles alleine am Hals. Nun meint mein Partner, ich solle mich nicht so anstellen, er hätte 2 Personen gesprochen, die hätten bestätigt, daß eine Darmspiegelung schmerzfrei , easy ist. (Dabei war er bei der ersten dabei, der Arzt mußte mehrfach nachspritzen. Er, also mein Partner, hätte ein Blasenspiegelung gehabt, das wären Schmerzen, eine Darmspiegelung, lachhaft. 
Erst war er dafür den Termin zu verschieben, dann wurde er aggressiv zu mir. Seiner Meinung nach ist das Ganze ein Witz. Ich wuppe Job, Kind, Alltag u. er sitzt seine Sucht aus. Da er mir gedroht hat mich auf die Straße zu setzen, sollte ich am Mo. nicht hin gehen, werde ich den Termin wahr nehmen. Aber alleine. 
Erst die Angst, jetzt noch der Druck u. häusliche Streß hinzu kommend. Ich bin fix und alle. 
Das mußte ich los werden, vielleicht versteht mich jemand unter Betroffenen. 
LG von Sprotte

----------


## Sprotte

Oh , hier ist wohl Funkstille.
Was soll`s, ich habe den Termin nun abgesagt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich kann es - abgesehen von dem häuslichen Streß den du hast- überhaupt nicht verstehen warum du den Termin abgesagt hast!
Zumal du schon eine Diagonse - chr. Darmentzündung- bekommen hast. 
Es geht hier um DEINE Gesundheit, aber das musst du selber wissen! 
Bei dem Thema mit den häuslichen Streß würde ich nach einer Lösung schauen!!!!

----------


## pfundy

hatte eine darmspiegelung vor 3 wochen im krankenhaus lass dir 2 spritzen geben man merkt dann überhaupt nichts mehr sag dem arzt dass du angst hast

----------


## Marcelos

Bei meinem Internisten nur eins nachen anderen.
Aber der Internist von mir meinet das die Darmspiegelung net Schlimm sei schon Alltag is. 
MFG

----------


## vero41

Hallo Ihr lieben bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück  :Zwinker:

----------


## Tina85

Hallo, 
ich hab jetzt schon sehr viel über Darmspiegelung im Internet gelesen. 
Ich muss Freitag früh um 8 Uhr zur Darmspiegelung (mit Spritze) und will an dem Abend eigentich zu einem kleinem Konzert mit anschliesender Weihnachtsfeier. Was habt ihr für erfahrungen wie es einem dann abends geht?  Werd das Freitag Nachmittag spontan entscheiden, aber wollt mal hören, wie eure erfahrungen da sind. 
LG Tina

----------


## ottelli

Hallo Tina,
die Darmspiegelung ist ein Klapps, auch ohne die Spritze!
Du stellst Dich einfach auf den Arzt ein und gehorchst dessen Ausführungen.
Lasse Dir den Vorgang auf dem Bildschirm zeigen und erklären. Das lenkt unheimlich ab.
Ehe Du Dich versiehst, geht es schon Darm-Abwärts, dem Ausgang zu.
Danach bist Du stolz und kannst Deinen Freunden auf der Fete alles erzählen.
Habe 2x im Jahr eine Spiegelung. Ist immer interessant.
Mit der "Spritze" bist Du halt einige Zeit, etwa 4 Std. etwas daneben.
Habe einfach Mut und sage dem Arzt, Du möchtest erst "ohne" probieren.
Lasse Dir eine Kanüle legen. Bei Bedarf spritzt der Arzt auch, nachdem Du meinst es nicht aushalten zu können.
Lockere Entspannung ist das Wichtigste!
Kopf hoch und zeige den Kerlen mal, was Du aushälst.
Viel Glück und dass dabei nichts ernsthaftes dabei herauskommt,
wünscht Dir, ottelli

----------


## SteveHH

Hallo erstmal ! 
Ich habe durch meine Colitis auch schon ein paar Spiegelungen hinter mir und hatte eigentlich bei der Spiegelung kein Problem - man kann ja vorher darum bitten, eine Kurznarkose zu bekommen. Bei der einen Spiegelung bin ich dann kurz vor Ende aufgewacht und habe mir die letzten 2-3 Minuten noch mit angesehen. Dort wurden dann auch einige Polypen entfernt und selbst das war - bis auf ein kleines "Zwicken" überhaupt nicht unangenehm. 
Wovor ich aber panische Angst habe ist das Abführen bzw. das Trinken von diesem absolut widerlichen Zeugs ! Ich habe bei der ersten Spiegelung Endofalk bekommen und muss sagen, das ich mich bei diesem Medikament weigern würde alleine den Versuch zu starten, denn (in meinen Augen) schmeckt das Zeugs wie Tapetenkleister... :-/ 
Bei den anderen Spiegelungen habe ich dann Oralav bekommen, was auch nicht sooooo der Bringer ist aber wenigstens noch halbwegs zu ertragen ist. Inzwischen habe ich mehrere Möglichkeiten ausprobiert, wie ich das Zeug am besten herunter bekomme: Im "normalen" Zustand - geht gar nicht.... Kalt (aus dem Kühlschrank) - geht so .... Kalt und mit einer Multivitamin-Tablette - auch nicht so toll, aber immerhin besser wie die anderen Alternativen. 
Ich habe gehört, das es ein Mittel gibt, wovon man eine geringe menge zu sich nehmen muss und dann 3 Liter Flüssigkeit (egal was) trinken muss - kann mir jemand sagen wie das heisst ?!
Ich müsste demnächst mal wieder zur Spiegelung - aber ich kann mich nicht überwinden wegen dieser Abführgeschichte.. Und eine Magensonde lasse ich mir sicherlich auch nicht ohne weiteres legen (wurde mir auch schon angeboten - dadurch würde sich der Würgereiz beim Trinken wenigstens erübrigen -.-) .. Ich weiss zwar durch meinen Beruf wie das Funktioniert und habe auch kein Problem damit so ein Teil bei anderen Leuten zu legen, aber bei mir selber  :Huh?: ? *Panik* ...    :Sad:   
LG,  
Steve

----------


## tukatuka

Soo, ich kann jetzt auch mal meinen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben. Gleich vorweg: es war überhaupt nicht schlimm.  Ich habe die Koloskopie bei einem Gastroenterologen machen lassen. Als Darmspülung hab ich CitraFleet bekommen. Die Wirkung davon hat mich nicht gerade umgehauen, irgendwie hatte ich mehr erwartet. Der Geschmack davon ist allerdings sehr gut erträglich, ähnlich wie eine Magnesiumbrausetablette. Das Zeugs am Vortag also reingegekippt, und in den nächsten Stunden 2 Liter Apfelschorle (enthält ein paar Mineralstoffe und Zucker, ich hab vermutet, dass das bei den Mengen angenehmer ist als Wasser oder Tee) getrunken. Da am Abend außer etwas Bauchgrummeln noch nicht viel zu merken war, hab ich dann noch eine Einheit Citrafleet genommen, wieder mit 2 Liter Flüssigkeit. So langsam hat es dann funktioniert, wenn auch schleppend. Ein paar Stunden Schlaf, und dann kam um 5 Uhr morgens die letzte Dosis rein.  Beim GE hab ich dann auf Sedierung oder sonstiges zunächst verzichtet. Falls der Vorgang zu scgmerzhaft gewesen wäre, hätte ich diese aber auch zwischendurch erhalten können, weshalb mir vorsorglich ein zugang in die Armvene gelegt wurde. Der GE war wortkarg, aber nicht unfreundlich und machte einen routinierten Eindruck. Dann gings also los. Das Vorschieben des Endoskops war etwas unangenehm, aber nicht wirklich schmerzhaft. Man merkt zwar, dass da anderthalb meter Schlauch in einem stecken und kann auch den ungefähren Verlauf spüren, aber schlimm war das nicht. Inzwischen war der Doc beim Blinddarm angekommen. Beim Zurückziehen des Endoskopes wird der Darm aufgepumpt, um alles erkennen zukönnen (Bei mir wurde dafür CO2 verwendet. ich vermute mal, weil das von der Darmwand ziemlich flott resorbiert wird, jdenfalls war die "Luft" im Darm kurz nach der Untersuchung wieder verschwunden). Es fühlte sich etwa wie normale "festsitzende" Blähungen an, also auf jden Fall auszuhalten. Der ganze Vorgang dauerte bei mir vielleicht 6 - 8 Minuten, dann konnte ich mich wieder anziehen und bekam auch gleich das Ergebnis gesagt: alles bestens  :Smiley: 
Auf die Spritze zu verzichten war zumindest für mich auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung. Vielleicht war die Colo auch deshalb unproblematisch, weil ich ziemlich entspannt an die Sache rangegangen bin, da mir ja klar war, dass ich jederzeit ins Reich der Träume flüchten konnte.

----------


## MaryB

Hatte bisher 3 Darmspiegelungen und insgesamt 5 Magenspiegelungen. Eine Magenspiegelung ist absolut nicht schlimm, hatte sie mit und ohne Narkose. 
Bei der Darmspiegelung hatte ich die erste zwar mit Schlafspritze, allerdings war ich nicht ganz weg und hatte etwas Schmerzen während der Untersuchung. Beim zweiten Mal habe ich gesagt dass ich eine härtere Dosis brauche und der Arzt hat 2 x gespritzt. Zack, war ich weg vom Fenster und habe den ganzen Tag gepennt. Egal, hauptsache nichts mitbekommen. Beim 3. mal habe ich wieder alles mitbekommen, trotz Schlafspritze. Es war etwas unangenehm, aber nicht besonders schmerzhaft. Trotzdem suche ich mir beim nächsten Mal eine Praxis bzw. KH wo ich ganz abgeschossen werde. Ist mir lieber.
Unangenehm ist nur die 4 ltr. Trinkerei vorher. Da eine Darmspiegelung in der Regel ja morgens früh gemacht wird, müssen die letzten 2 ltr. in der Nacht davor getrunken werden. Das fand ich grausam, nachts alleine in der Küche hocken und das Zeug runterzuwürgen, beim letzten mal habe ich die letzten 1/2 ltr. geschummelt. Mir war alles egal, ich hätte keinen Schluck mehr trinken können. Das ist das einzige wovor ich mich beim nächsten Mal graule. Die Spiegelung selbst ist nicht so schlimm, da gibt es schlimmere Sachen. Aber jeder empfindet es anders.

----------


## Witchy

Hallöchen 
bin neu in diesem Forum und leider habe ich auch panische Angst vor der Spiegelung - die hätte heute gemacht werden müssen - aber irgendwie ist alles schief gelaufen. 
Am Freitag hatte ich einen Termin zur Besprechung - diese machte ein türkischer Assistenzarzt, der m.E. absolut keine Ahung hatte von was er redet. Dass eine Spiegelung auch gewisse Gefahren mit sich bringt ist logisch. Ich habe nach einer Narkose gefragt (Propofol) und er sagte, er müsse die Ärztin fragen. Diese sagt ihm dann, die würde sie schon machen - also kein Anästhesist dann anwesend - eher bedenklich. Ich habe MOVIPREP zur Darmreinigung bekommen. Beim ersten Schluck wurde mir speiübel - einfach ein Brechmittel. Ich bin ja nicht dumm und hatte vorab schon recherchiert und erfahren, das Citrafleet auch für Darmreinigung genommen wird und mir das Mittel über die Apotheke besorgt. Habe ich auch am Sonntag vorschriftsmäßig genommen und alles klappte gut - das Zeug ist angenehm zu trinken und nur 150 ml Mischung und dann 2 Liter nach Geschmack, also Tee und Brühe bei mir. Der Bauch fing an zu grummeln und es wirkte - keine weiteren Beschwerden. Der Stuhl war nach der 2. Ladung am Abend wie Kamilletee - so sollte es ja sein. 
Mein Termin war  heute morgen und bei der Anmeldung fragte mich die Dame , ob ich die Abführung heute morgen gemacht habe. Ich erklärte ihr mein Problem mit MOVIPREP und zeigte ihr den Zettel von CITRAFLEET und die rastete fast aus - machte mich total an, von wegen, wie ich denn dazu käme irgendwas anderes zu nehmen ohne nachzufragen. Ich - noch ganz brav - sagte ihr, dass ich versucht habe am Samstag anzurufen. Ja, sie  Ob ich jetzt zeigen könnte, was noch übrig ist. Auf Befehl hatte ich natürlich keinen Stuhlgang, den die noch vorab sehen wollten. Ich erklärte ihr, das ich nun fast schon 1 Woche fast gar nichts mehr gegessen habe (seit Dienstag 1 Stück Hähnchenfleisch, 2 Joghurts und 3 Bananen ansonsten nur Trinken) und seit Freitag gar nichts mehr. Die war aber nur stinkig und rannte zur Ärztin und sagte ihr, dass ich es nicht so wie die wollten, gemacht habe und eigenmächtig was anderes genommen habe. Die Ärztin, mit starkem polnischen Akzent meinte, so würde es nicht gehen und ich müsse nochmals im KH abführen. Somit kam die unfreundliche Dame wieder angewatschelt und mit ihr 1 Liter anderes PREP Zeug , was bestimmt genauso besch..... schmecken würde und bei mir Brechreiz auslösen würde und sagt mir, dass  ich dieses nun zu nehmen hätte und es jetzt wohl bis Mittag dauern würde. DAS REICHTE - ich hatte eh schon panische Angst vor allem und dann noch so angemacht zu werden war der Höhepunkt. Ich verließ das KH. Mein Mann war natürlich sauer, er ist eher von der Sorte, die alles machen was ihnen gesagt wird und nichts hinterfragt. Ich bin eher der Recherche Typ, hinterfrage alles und schau im Internet nach, welche Wirkungen und Risiken gewissen Medis und Untersuchungen haben. 
Also die ganze Angst die letzten Tage für nix und wieder nix - das KH ist für mich tabu geworden, in dem die Ärzte kaum der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind  - jetzt versuchen eine Praxis zu finden, in der Frau noch wie ein Mensch behandelt wird. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen guten Gastroenterologen im Raum Wuppertal. Die Panik ist leider immer noch da, wird wohl vorerst auch noch bleiben. 
Danke und Gruß
Alex

----------


## dunanui

Ich hatte heute meine erste Darmspiegelung. Das letzte gegessen habe ich zwei Tage vorher Abends. Dann einen Tag fasten (gar nichts gegessen) und Abführen mit Moviprep Orange (1 Liter Abführmittel und dann zwei Liter Wasser hinterher). Schmeckt nicht so toll, aber ist kein Problem. Abführen fand ich milde. Habe schon zwei mal zehn Tage Heilfasten gemacht und das damit Verbundene Abführen mit Glaubersalz ist wesentlich schlimmer. Mit Moviprep musste ich so zwei oder drei Stunden immer wieder mal zur Toilette.
Dann am nächsten Tag vor der Untersuchung noch mal Abführen. Also noch mal 1 Liter Moviprep und noch mal zwei Liter Wasser hinterher und dann zum Arzt. 
Ich hatte mir vorher kaum Gedanken gemacht und der Arzt sagte auch, das könne man problemlos ohne Schmerz- und Beruhigungsmittel machen. Da ich nicht sehr schmerzempfindlich bin und auch beim Zahnarzt grundsätzlich alles ohne Betäubung machen lasse, habe ich mich auch hier entschieden, mich nicht sedieren zu lassen. Ich musste auch wieder mit dem Auto nach Hause, weil meine Frau arbeiten musste. Also kam das für mich nicht in Frage.
Also, was soll ich sagen? Ich werde das nicht noch mal ohne Schmerzmittel machen lassen. Ich bin auch schon mal sechs Wochen mit zwei gebrochenen Rippen herumgelaufen, ohne das ich beim Arzt war. Aber DAS heute, war so ziemlich das schmerzhafteste, was ich je erlebt habe. Das hat mich förmlich von innen zerrissen. Ich hatte vor Schmerzen kalten Schweiß auf der Stirn, der mir nur so runtergetropft ist. Ich kann mich kaum erinnern, dass ich je bei einem Arztbesuch überhaupt schon mal vor Schmerzen aufgeschrien habe und mir vor Schmerzen die Augen zugehalten habe, damit ich das überhaupt noch aushalten kann. 
Auch der mit Luft aufgepumpte Bauch schmerzt, aber das ging noch. Ich bin zwar gekrümmt aus der Praxis raus zu meinem Auto gelaufen, aber es war auszuhalten. Ich konnte damit Autofahren, auch wenn das keinen Spaß macht. Die "Blähungen" waren dann auch so nach zwei drei Stunden besser. Ganz raus ist die Luft aus meinem Bauch jetzt noch nicht, wo ich das hier schreibe. So gefurzt habe ich noch nie in meinem Leben. Ist aber sehr erleichternd wenn die Schmerzen nachlassen. 
Die Helferin meinte, dass wäre sehr unterschiedlich. Manche Patienten hätten gar keine Schmerzen, andere dagegen sehr starke. Der Arzt meinte, dass es oft schmerzhaft sei, wenn jemand Divertikel und eine entzündliche Darmerkrankung hat, so wie ich.  
Mein Rat: Ich würde jedem empfehlen die Darmspiegelung zunächst mal ohne Schmerz- und Beruhigungsmittel zu probieren und wenn es zu schmerzhaft ist, dann kann einem der Arzt immer noch eine Spritze geben. Das sag ich auch jedem Zahnarzt. Beim Zahnarzt habe ich nie eine gebraucht. Ich habe das auch heute ohne alles überstanden, aber ich würde es nicht noch mal machen. Ein anderer Mensch als ich hat aber vielleicht einen ganz anderen Darm und eine andere Krankheitsgeschichte und hat vielleicht gar keine Schmerzen. Also ausprobieren.

----------


## fantaschmuggler

Ich hab mich hier auch mal angemeldet, da ich gestern meine erste  Darmspiegelung hatte. Ich bin 33 und musste das über mich ergehen  lassen, weil ich 1-2 mal helles Blut im Stuhl hatte und mein Hausarzt  meinte, das man lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen sollte und das einmal  untersuchen lassen sollte. Seine Vermutung lag auf Hämorrhoiden oder  eine Darminfektion.  
Gesagt, getan, Termin zur Darmspiegelung (mittags um 12) geholt, die 6  Wochen nach dem ersten Blut im Stuhl lag. Auf meine Nachfrage, das es ja  doch recht lang ist und ich halt ein wenig besorgt bin, meinte die  Ärztin, das ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss, es gäbe zwar Raritäten  (Darmkrebs in meinem Alter), aber wie der Name es schon sagt, wäre es  eine echte Rarität. 
Ich also etwas beruhigt und habe dann am Tag vor der Untersuchung ab 12  Uhr nichts mehr gegessen, vorher normale Brötchen gefrühstückt (hier  sollte man auf Körnerbrötchen oder Obst mit Kernen verzichten) und ab 18  Uhr mit Moviprep, Geschmacksrichtung Zitrone, mit dem Abführen  begonnen. Ich hatte relativ große Sorge, das ich a) das Zeug nicht  runterbekomme und b) nicht mehr vom Klo komme. Beide Sorgen unbegründet!  Das Trinken ging erstaunlich leicht, ich habe mir 1 Liter kaltes  Moviprep (Wichtiger Hinweis: Schon Stunden vor der Einnahme 1 Liter  Wasser in den Kühlschrank stellen, kalt lässt sich das Zeug wesentlich  besser runterbekommen) und ein Liter stilles Zitronen-Mineralwasser  hingestellt. Das Moviprep dann in ein großes Glas (ca 0,3l) und alle  5-10 Minuten auf Ex getrunken, danach direkt das Zitronenwasser  hinterher.  
NAch ca. 45 mins drückte dann der Darm ein wenig und ich ging mit einem  guten Buch aufs Klo, blieb dort für 30 Mins und das meiste war danach  erledigt (Tipp: Statt Klopapier sollte mal Feuchttücher verwenden!).  Musste an dem Abend dann noch 2 mal, wo aber nur noch kleine Bröckchen  rauskamen. Geschlafen hab ich wie eine Ratte, komischerweise. Am Morgen  der Darmspiegelung dann das ganze nochmal, 1l Moviprep und 1l  Zitronenwasser und danach war der Darm sauber, kam nur noch  Kamillenteefarbiges Wasser raus. 
Dann hin zum Termin, wo das schlimmste die Wartezeit war. Eine Stunde  gewartet, weil sich vor mir alles verzögerte. Dann endlich drangekommen,  die Schwester führte mich in eine kleine Kabine, wo ich Schuhe, Hose  und Unterhose ausziehen sollte, sowie Uhr, Brille und Wertsachen in ein  Fach einschliessen sollte. Sie gab mir eine Hose, wo hinten eine kleine  Klappe dran war, die ich anzog. Dann holte sie mich ab ins  Behandlungszimmer und ich legte mich wie geheissen auf eine Liege, dort  wurde mir der Venenzugang gelegt. Kurze Zeit später kam der Arzt und  sagte mir, das er jetzt die Narkose legen wird und fragte mich danach,  was ich denn arbeite. Ich habe wohl nicht mehr geantwortet, da ich  direkt in einen tiefen Schlaf gefallen bin.  
Ich bin dann wieder in der kleinen Kabine, in der ich mich umgezogen  hatte, aufgewacht, lag auf einem nach hinten gekippten Stuhl, blickte  noch etwas beduselt auf meine Uhr und stellte fest, das ich wohl ca.  20-25 mins weg vom Fenster war. Nachdem ich noch 10 mins gelegen hatte,  richtete ich mich auf und zog mich an. Kurz darauf kam der Arzt und  teilte mir mit, das alles in Ordnung sei, ich nur ein paar Hämorrhoiden  habe und er ein Rezept für eine Salbe ausstellt. Am Ende fragte er mich,  was ich denn nun arbeite und er erzählte mir halt die Story, das ich  nich mehr geantwortet habe. 
Nach dem ich wieder zuhause war, hatte ich noch ca. 2-3 Stunden ein  Ziehen im Bauch und musste ordentlich pupsen, aber heute, einen Tag  später, ist wieder alles ok, der Stuhlgang ist wieder fest und ich bin  echt glücklich, das nichts schlimmes ist.  
Jeder, der eine Darmspiegelung vor sich hat, sollte sich nicht verrückt  machen. Das schlimmste ist das Abführen und wenn man da ein paar  Hinweise beachtet, die man online findet und die ich auch selbst  ausprobiert habe, ist selbst das nicht so  schlimm. 
Grüße und gute Gesundheit

----------


## Saphira22

Hallo Andi, 
ich leide seit gut 2 Jahren immer wieder unter Schmerzen im Bauchbereich Rechts, seit letzter nacht ist es wieder extrem stark auch erbrechen, war gestern mittag beim Arzt sagte ist nichts schlimmes, habe die Darmspiegelung vor knapp 2 mon gemacht und habe mich 24 std vorher Wachgehalten und somit durch die Spritze die Prozedur verschlafen...

----------


## kolibri66

Hallo Andi,
du brauchst keine Angst vor einer Darmspiegelung zu haben. Ich habe seit 19 Jahren Morbus Crohn (chronische Dünndarmentzündung) und muß alle zwei Jahre zur Spiegelung.
Ich laß es aber nicht im Krankenhaus machen sondern von meinem Internisten. Ich empfinde die Vorbereitung viel "schlimmer". Im Krankenhaus verabreichen sie einem so ein salziges zeug, weils billiger ist,  bei meinem Arzt ist es aber nur noch ganz süßes.
Für die Untersuchung spritzt mir mein Arzt 5 mg Domicum, weil ich auch etwas schmerzempfindlich bin, und ruck zuck ist die Untersuchung auch schon vorbei. Merke dabei meist nur ein leichtes ziepen.
Aber du solltest es abklären lassen. Schon allein um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, daß es nichts ernsthaftes ist.
Vielleicht hast du ja auch nur Gallenprobleme, da hat man manachmal auch hellen Stuhl und Durchfall oder es ist eine Nahrungsunverträglichkeit.
Laß es machen, du wirst sehen, es wird nicht so schlimm, wie du vielleicht denkst. 
Alles Gute wünscht
Gabi

----------


## dirkdiggler

Hi. Ich hatte heute eine Magen und Darmspiegelung. Auch ich hatte wahnsinnig Angst davor. 
Nun habe ich mich extra in diesem Forum angemeldet um anderen Mut zu machen. Eine Darmspiegelung ist absolut keine große Sache, auch wenn das jeder erstmal denkt.
Kurz zusammengefasst will ich jedem den Ablauf nochmal schildern: Einen Tag zuvor die Abführmittel nach Vorschrift einnehmen. Ich war an dem Tag bestimmt 15-20 mal auf Toilette. Aber auch das ist nicht schlimm, da tut nichts weh!
Das einzig nervige darauf ist das schlimme Hungergefühl, da man ausser Brühe, Cola, Wasser und Saft nicht wirklich viel mehr trinken kann. Wackelpudding hatte ich auch locker 1 Liter gegessen :-)
Dann heisst es, die Nacht trotz großem Hunger irgendwie rumzubekommen. Am nächsten Morgen nüchtern bleiben, und versuchen nochmal die Toilette zu benutzen. Ich tat dies nochmal direkt vor der Spiegelung. Das macht es dem Arzt etwas leichter schätze ich mal :-)
Dann ging es auf das recht bequeme Krankenbett in Seitenlage. Nun kommt der einzige Teil der ganzen Sache, der an unangenehmsten ist: Braunüle in den Arm und dann kommt das Narkosemittel in den Kreislauf. 
Nun kann man mal versuchen bis 10 zu zählen... Das schafft glaube ich niemand  :Cheesy: 
Als ich wieder aufwachte musste ich direkt fragen ob es schon vorbei wäre. Dann ging es ab in den Aufwachraum. Dort musste ich erstmal die ganze Luft im Bauch loswerden. Das brauch keinem Peinlich zu sein, lasst es einfach raus. Das machen alle die mit euch in dem Raum liegen und auch die Schwestern sagen, das es keinem peinlich sein muss und dies ganz normal ist. ( die Luft riecht auch nach nichts, keine Sorge ;-) ) 
Also lasst die Luft wirklich raus. Mich wollten sie erst gehen lassen, nachdem alles draussen ist. Die ersten Schritte sind natürlich etwas wackelig aber lasst euch Zeit beim gehen.
Übrigens wurde mir auch eine Gewebeprobe entnommen. Aber wenn mir das keiner gesagt hätte würde ich es auch nicht wissen, da man das nicht spürt.
Meine Vorläufige Diagnose ist, das ich Entzündungen im Dick und Dünndarm sowie am Magenausgang habe. Dies ist aber mit Medikamenten behandelbar.  
Auch wenn dies mein erster Beitrag hier ist, ich möchte einfach jedem die Angst nehmen vor dieser Angelegenheit. Keiner muss davor angst haben. Im prinzip führt man nur einen Tag ab, bis der Darm leer ist, dann gehts ins KH, dort die lustige Hose anziehen und man wird in die Traumwelt katapultiert. Mehr ist es wirklich nicht! 
Ich bin so froh das ich den Schritt gemacht habe, denn die Entzündungen waren auf Ultraschallbildern nicht zu erkennen und ich wüsste heute ohne diese Spiegelung immer noch nicht, was ich habe. 
Jeder der Gewissheit haben möchte sollte die Darm oder und Magenspiegelung machen. Es passiert nichts, und bis auf den Pikser mit dem Narkosemittel gibt es nicht im entferntesten irgendwelche Schmerzen. 
Ich hoffe hiermit vielen Mut zu geben, man brauch wirklich keine Angst vor dieser Untersuchung zu haben. 
Wer nun immernoch zweifelt: Ein jeder Mensch möchte doch möglichst lange leben. Je früher man bestimmte Krankheiten entdeckt, umso besser und schneller kann man diese Behandeln. Wer solche Untersuchungen auf die lange Bank schiebt, riskiert meiner Meinung nach, ernsthaft krank zu werden und besser wird dadurch auch nichts.  Versteht ihr, wer also zu lange wartet, könnte später mal sagen: "Hätte ich es doch damals nur gemacht..." Ich glaube das versteht jeder.   
Also, nur Mut und keine Angst :-)

----------


## Luna08

Für alle, die so richtig Panik vor einer Darmspiegelung haben, möchte  ich auf die Möglichkeit einer Vollnarkose hinweisen. Das Enddarmzentrum  in Mannheim bietet sowas an. Man muss das zwar selber zahlen, aber das  nimmt sicher jeder gerne in Kauf, wenn er dadurch jegliche Angst ablegen  kann. Ich spreche hier nur diejenigen an, die sonst lieber vor der  Untersuchung kneifen würden. Denn notwendig ist eine solche  Narkose bei den meisten natürlich nicht. 
Wenn man die Foren  durchstöbert, gibt es nur wenige, die von Schmerzen bei der Spiegelung  berichten. Die meisten erleben die Untersuchung als harmlos, Propofol  reicht bei diesen Patienten vollkommen aus. Aber es gibt eben auch  Fälle, bei denen das nicht so ist. Ich hatte bei meiner zweiten  Koloskopie so schlimme Schmerzen, dass ich vor der dritten Untersuchung  dermaßen Panik geschoben und nach Alternativen gesucht habe. Und  ich kann euch sagen, diesmal war alles ganz easy. Die Ärztin meinte, ich  hätte einen extrem langen Darm und deshalb hätte ich wohl solche  Schmerzen bei der vorherigen Untersuchung gehabt. Das Propofol hat da  nicht ausgereicht. Zwei Magenspiegelungen dagegen habe ich mit Propofol genauso erlebt wie viele die Darmspiegelung. Alles war gut, ich konnte mich an nichts erinnern.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Luna08, 
ich weis nicht ob das mit der Vollnarkose bezahlen von GKV zu anderen verschieden ist bei mir wurde da gar nicht gross gefragt und bezahlt hat die GKV auch. 
Der Horror ist eher das davor mit der Darmreinigung, wenn man Reizdarm hat sitzt man auch so schon zu oft auf Toilette. Aber so lange es keine Magenspiegelung ist, ist alles gut.

----------


## DocHasenbein

Hallo  
Hab ioch schon so oft gemacht bekommen. des blödeste ist, tatsächlich das Mittel um abführen. Alles andere merkst du durch die keine Narkose garnicht. Also keine Panik.  
LG

----------

